# Show your JH



## Whiskey & Cork

Heres mine. 24 foot with yamaha vmax 200 hpdi


----------



## spotsndots

*Here is mine*

JH240 with 250 SHO


----------



## ATX 4x4

SWEET setup spotsndots! Man that looks good.


----------



## spotsndots

Thanks ATX


----------



## Fishaholic

*Here is mine*

B240 with 250SHO.


----------



## shoalcat_james

I don't have her anymore but was a sweet looking boat.


----------



## chuck115

sad4sm don't have it anymore


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

A fun day. Thank GOD it was on a shallow flat.
This is why they raised the hatches in the back.
ran up on the flat put the anchor out jumped out for a wade with one of the rear hatches open. ;(


----------



## flatsmaster14

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> A fun day. Thank GOD it was on a shallow flat.


Story please!?!


----------



## t-tung

Gotta ask.... 





Did the beer make it Out okay?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

washed away. 
along with the fuel.. (see the slick) first aid kit, stringer of fish, picked up the icechest everything was washed out.


----------



## Cool Hand

Man that water looked good....bet you caught alot of fish.


----------



## kodman1

I would have had a heart attack.


----------



## ReelWork

That's pretty sad that a boat with low sides SANK from something as simple as an open hatch. Guessing there is little or foam flotation??? Seems to me it wouldn't take much (foam) to make the boat somewhat unsinkable.


----------



## limits jr.

Have seen a jh boat at the ramp almost go completly under (water was halfway up the cowling) luckily someone was there to grab it and keep it up so the owner could put the plugs back in. I was shocked to see how fast it started sinking


----------



## spotsndots

ReelWork said:


> That's pretty sad that a boat with low sides SANK from something as simple as an open hatch. Guessing there is little or foam flotation??? Seems to me it wouldn't take much (foam) to make the boat somewhat unsinkable.


I had a 17' Boston Whaler sink in the surf one day. High sides and as everyone knows full of foam flotation. Engine died and there was a slight chop...maybe 1-1.5 ft. wave rolling in. We had plans to wade the surf. It happened so fast before the anchor could grab, the lower unit had it the second sand bar which in turn "dug the stern" and the next wave pushed the bow sideways. The next wave had water coming over the side and the third had it "sunk" just like the picture above. I untied the anchor, raised the motor and let the boat try and get pushed into shallower water, and took a 1 gallon orange juice bottle cut the lid off and started bailing water.

So since it is sad that a low sided boat sunk I guess it's really sad that a high sided boat that is sold as unsinkable did the unthinkable.

My JH has both a manual switch bilge pump and an automatic bilge. Maybe the "pre Sport Marine" ones didn't have both and I know they didn't have the raised back end like the ones Sport Marine builds...even if it did if the volume of water is to large the pump isn't going to keep up.


----------



## Highwave Patrol

Beautiful boats with even better rides.


----------



## Reynolds4

...they even look good submerged.


----------



## Specks&Spots

My B-190 when I first got it.


----------



## Gpolk21

04' B210
Baught it used, Driest boat i have ever been in. Unless there is a 30 mph cross wind. Then i doesn't matter what you are in you will be taking a good bath. I LOVE IT


----------



## Reynolds4

Nice boats guys :thumbup:
I know there are more JH owners out there...post em up. I hope to join the elite soon 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## J0E

Fishermen elitist are sometime seclusive in nature...here's my JH at the Chandeleur Islands (last week). Considering a combination of handling chop, shallow water performance, and a very dry & smooth ride, I am confident enough to say it outperforms 95% of the inshore bay boats East of Louisiana. Heading back to Chandeleur again this weekend...


----------



## J0E

Can anyone see the picture above? I believe it's hidden temporarily because I'm a new user and it's my first post.


----------



## Reynolds4

I can't see it...thought it was because i was in my phone but couldnt see on my computer either 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Rebait

Speaking of JH does anyone know who won the JH from the For Bend CCA chapter Banquet?


----------



## J0E

Thanks for the feedback Reynolds. Maybe the picture will show up in a day or two and/or after I post a few times.


----------



## Agdud07

I think you may need to repost it.


----------



## J0E

Let's try it again...


----------



## devil1824

I see it. Nice!


----------



## Reynolds4

:cheers:


----------



## FishAfrica

J0E said:


> Let's try it again...


I like that color, a lot:cheers:


----------



## spotsndots

Joe,

Did you have it towed behind a mothership or just run out there for the day? I have never been there but always thought it would be a great trip and would love to take my boat rather than one of those 14' dingy boats I hear about.


----------



## J0E

Appreciate the compliments!

Spotsndots,
I'm able to run there and back for the day; although, you do have to pick your days (usually if the winds are below 10). It's about a 28 mile trip from the house (Gautier) to the most northern part of the island (most trips are anywhere from 65-100 mile round trips). The mother ships are great if you want to make a three day trip with all the conveniences of home; but you're right, there's nothing like having your own boat there....especially the JH. Either way, it's worth the trip. Conditions are so pristine and some mornings you won't even see/hear another boat. 

Gig em 05'


----------



## plugaway

Here's mine!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Anyone have a pic of what the hull looks like from the bottom? Didn't see anything on their website.


----------



## Rippin Pigs

Plugaway, where did u get ur captains chair set up at? And what was the cost?


----------



## paragod

almost ready for the water again


----------



## LouieB

Does this count??


----------



## flatsmaster14

LouieB said:


> Does this count??


Nice!


----------



## Durtjunkee

awesome! but please tell me they made the bow straight across with thew mold!


----------



## FishAfrica

Good to see the Outlaw being resurrected! Happy to hear JH is building boats again in full force after the fire, good folks at Sport Marine!


----------



## Agdud07

My "Cowboys" B240 is getting rigged now. Will post pics next week when I pick her up. I'm about to jump out of my skin i'm so pumped.


----------



## LouieB

Agdud07 said:


> My "Cowboys" B240 is getting rigged now. Will post pics next week when I pick her up. I'm about to jump out of my skin i'm so pumped.


Saw it the other day when we were checking out the progress of the Outlaw.
Actually better looking than I expected.
Mike and John are doing some spectacular work over there.


----------



## Agdud07

That outlaw is the only cat ive been on or seen that will dig on turns. Very cool.


----------



## Agdud07

To clarify when I rode in Randall Groves it did not "slide".


----------



## LouieB

Agdud07 said:


> That outlaw is the only cat ive been on or seen that will dig on turns. Very cool.





Agdud07 said:


> To clarify when I rode in Randall Groves it did not "slide".


Thats what's been taking Michael so long in getting the plug done. He changed a little of the "unbelievable turn factor" and loosened up the bite. Should see a tiny bit of slide but an increase of speed.
They built that thing to turn like an F1 boat.

While you're picking yours up, check on ours and give me an update. I'm sure John and Lyndsay are sick and tired of me calling. LOL


----------



## paragod

almost ready to put in the water just need to drain the fuel tank and fill it up use to have red and blue splatter and it was nasty!!!!!!!!!! What size wheel u thing I can spin?


----------



## daryl1979

Wow that boat turned out nice 


Daryl


----------



## Agdud07

Picked her up Friday. Running great. Looking forward to learning the nuances.

Louie,

They were blowing fiberglass on the mold for your boat Saturday when I went by.


----------



## Reynolds4

Here is my "new to me" 2011 B240 with 225 V-Max Series 2. Picked it up about a month ago from Sport Marine. I'll get some better pictures of it.


----------



## TexasSpecs

I'm not much of a tunnel v guy, but those last two (maroon/white and blue/gray) are sweet!


----------



## Trandall81

2005 W/ Yamaha 150 TRP


----------



## Baffin Bay

They are copies of explorers. But explorers don't sink just spin.


----------



## Reynolds4

Any new JH owners??? Here is another pic of mine.


----------



## arives

Another pic of mine with the new truck also


----------



## LouieB

23' Outlaw 250 SHO


----------



## Specsniper

LouieB said:


> 23' Outlaw 250 SHO


Sweet looking sled! How about some performance numbers on that bad boy.


----------



## Reynolds4

LouieB said:


> 23' Outlaw 250 SHO


Good looking boat!


----------



## arives

*another pic of mine*

a pic when i first got it


----------



## arives

*another one*

another pic on 4-14-13


----------



## Agdud07

Yammi was that you running West Matty Sunday? I think I followed you out of the diversion channel.


----------



## Reynolds4

YammiJHa said:


> another pic on 4-14-13


Guess I need to get out of my boat and snap some pics in the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arives

Agdud07 said:


> Yammi was that you running West Matty Sunday? I think I followed you out of the diversion channel.


Most likely was me. I always fish on sundays


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Just picked her up on Tuesday.


----------



## Reynolds4

That is a sweet sled...talk about storage!


----------



## Sauce

Beautiful boat- John and Bob are good people


----------



## spotsndots

Empty....people give me a hard time for all the stuff I carry on my boat....I can't possibly imagine what you can fit on yours. Good looking rig. Congrats you are going to love it!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reynolds4

Empty...How high is that riser?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Reynolds4 said:


> Empty...How high is that riser?


22" I believe. The console is lifted another 2" on top of that. I'm a little taller and wanted the windshield to do its job. Working all day today. Might be able to drive tonight and break it in tomorrow. It will be used between Baffin and the LLM. Thanks for the kind comments fellas.


----------



## T. Rep

Nice one Empty! True fishing machine! I think it might be my next one


----------



## PHINS

Awesome boats everyone. John and Bob are swamped and the wait is long. Anyone looking to sell their 210 or 240? Just throwing it out there.

Thanks


----------



## Rancher86

*jh boats*

X2m, looking for one also, looking to trade my basically brand new 2013Chiquita, rigged out to basically incluude everythin, excepts trolling motor. Awesome rig that runs in a true 3 inches, believe it or not. The skinniest boat there is in my book. Has burn bar also. I just want tot upgrade to something a little bigger, to accommodate family. A used JH or Explorer would be idea., or flats cat (rare, but my favorite). I would also through in cash as my chiquita would only sell for rcound 15K. Have already racked up 70's hours, and I don't even live on the coast! All of this since February! Overall, immacualte condition like new, and have neved had one single problem I would like a Tunnell-Vee around 18-22ft, or flats cat or Majek. So if anyone is interested in tradin (+ cash on my end) just P.M me with details. I paid cash for the boat so no lein or bankers to deal with. ALso have all titles on hand.Let me know if you or someone is looking to sell something I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Agdud07

I'm giving some thought to it. PM me and we can talk. 

2012 240
72 hrs 
250 SHO
Kept in covered storage
Power pole
2 starter batteries with charger
Minkota 101 lb remote controlled trolling motor
iPod dock and speakers
VHF
Seat back leaning post
Swim ladder
6 extra rod holders near back deck
Three extra pop up cleats


----------



## neelsvs

*JH*

Hi,
Please contact me regarding your JH,
You mention that you are thinking to sell it!
Please let me know,
Thanks
Neels
281-851-6665:fish:


----------



## huntfish2011

2013 B210 and 150 Yamaha!


----------



## g35man

huntfish2011 said:


> 2013 B210 and 150 Yamaha!


 Sick set up man! My dream boat. Test drove one with John from sport marine, great guy. Looking for a house that will stow a boat before I buy.


----------



## cottonpicker

I would like to see more Outlaws! Anyone have any new pictures?


----------



## PHINS

Here is one from their website.


----------



## [email protected]

How shallow will be B series JH boats run and get up? Do they have greater shallow water capabilities than a pad vee hull like a 24' Haynie HO or a 25' Majek Extreme?


----------



## Bottom Finder

[email protected] said:


> How shallow will be B series JH boats run and get up? Do they have greater shallow water capabilities than a pad vee hull like a 24' Haynie HO or a 25' Majek Extreme?


I've wondered about their shallow water capabilities as well since there is no tunnel or key slot transom.


----------



## LouieB

Check out Sport Marine at the January boat show.
They will be introducing their newest creation, the 18' Outlaw.
Should be awesome.


----------



## fattyflattie

[email protected] said:


> How shallow will be B series JH boats run and get up? Do they have greater shallow water capabilities than a pad vee hull like a 24' Haynie HO or a 25' Majek Extreme?


James,

Good friend of mine has a JH24 and reports about the same depth #'s as we put our 23LS through, _maybe_ a tad shallower. It think they may benefit from having the console/tank more towards the bow than your typical tourney set up boat. I will say he absolutely loves it. With 250 SHO he is in the low 60's and runs it out to the Chandeleur's quite often. Doesnt have any complaints.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

[email protected] said:


> How shallow will be B series JH boats run and get up? Do they have greater shallow water capabilities than a pad vee hull like a 24' Haynie HO or a 25' Majek Extreme?


Yes they do. More weight is forward. I am coming up on a year owning my JH and absolutely love it. We fish Baffin to Mansfield. The best perks of this boat are range, ride, speed, dryness, and durability. The shallow water capabilities are "good enough".


----------



## SSST

The JH24's run way shallower than it looks like they would, and if there is a drier boat out there that's the same size I'd be very surprised, those things ride like Cadillacs. Very good all around boat imo.


----------



## [email protected]

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Yes they do. More weight is forward. I am coming up on a year owning my JH and absolutely love it. We fish Baffin to Mansfield. The best perks of this boat are range, ride, speed, dryness, and durability. The shallow water capabilities are "good enough".


Awesome! Yeah I have never ridden in a JH and have always heard great things about them and was just wondering what kind of performance they got in moderately shallow water. They are beautiful boats for sure. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## arives

Heres some cool pics of offshore trip in the b240 and back in boggy creek


----------



## Reynolds4

Since you dug this thread back up...here is one from earlier this past summer at the former Mouth of the Bernard.


----------



## LouieB

heading back after an evening wade.


----------



## PHINS

Talked to John today and mine will be ready the end of January. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots

Wishing I was there instead of here freezing


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer

*Outlaw and B240*

Here is my Outlaw and Mr Groves B240.


----------



## sea hunt 202

oh dang, what a nice boat


----------



## SSST

Nice looking sleds guys, i've fished out of Grove's last JH, still going strong down in POC.


----------



## dolch

18' outlaw! Looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## PHINS

Getting Closer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durtjunkee

Looks like a pad-v to me....not an outlaw....I'm very intrigued.


----------



## PHINS

The Outlaw is an incredible fishing boat and it sure was a hard choice, but I felt the B240 was a better fit for my use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Reynolds4

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## PHINS

It's got a floor now.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

PHINS said:


> It's got a floor now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good, what color are you going with?


----------



## PHINS

Black sides gray bottom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

Getting painted.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

Nice progress.


----------



## SSST

*Here's another*

Here's a boat some of you may have been on before, now running around POC catching tons of reds, posting for a buddy of mine who got banned awhile back, lol.


----------



## Fishdaze

Awesome looking boats guys. When did Sport Marine take over building the JH?


----------



## spotsndots

Back in 2008 I am about 99% sure.


----------



## Reynolds4

spotsndots said:


> Back in 2008 I am about 99% sure.


That sounds about right, I remember the day they where hauling off the molds from Holley's last location which is across the street from my office.


----------



## Mr. Stickers

Hopefully someone will be posting pics & stats on the new Lil outlaw


----------



## JimD

S and D- 

I get the same sh-- about too much gear till you need some of the gear or tool kit or er gear or what ever. 

Course the guys used to fish with before I got the BC probably owned a rusty pair of pliers and two or three screwdrivers between them if they could find them.  What is the old Scouting motto:"BE PREPARED". 

One of the guys years ago took just one rod on a mid coast trip and on the second day I get a radio call across a big flat to please loan him my extra rod as a big red had torn his custom one and only rod up.   Same with tools when we used to take multiple boats down. I probably have most tools needed in the car or boat to fix most things inc a spare hub on long trips.


----------



## PHINS

Webbing sprayed in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

On the trailer now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

Getting some sun

Probably need 12" to get up and will run in about 8".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agdud07

Word of experience. A rule you ought to think about setting for your boat. No spray on sun screen. It will cause a reaction with that deck coating that stains it. FIL used it on my boat and now there are two foot outlines that I can't get off.


----------



## Reynolds4

Agdud07 said:


> Word of experience. A rule you ought to think about setting for your boat. No spray on sun screen. It will cause a reaction with that deck coating that stains it. FIL used it on my boat and now there are two foot outlines that I can't get off.


 That is good to know!


----------



## PHINS

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topwatrout

*Outlaw*



Mr. Stickers said:


> Hopefully someone will be posting pics & stats on the new Lil outlaw


I have been fishing on my buddy's new 23 down in POC and it is amazing. I was skeptical about it at first..just like any other cat or cat type boat...but after feeling it dig into the turns like a v-hull I was amazed. We went over some sand I was positive we should've gotten stuck in.

I'll try to get the numbers from him but he's also running a 200 SHO on it.. not a 250 like most.


----------



## Tetonguy

*30 Hours on Her and Couldn't be Happier*

Here's my B24 in East Matty. Never posted a pic on here ........ hope it works.


----------



## spotsndots

That is a good looking boat Tetonguy....I saw you in Bay City that day heading down to Matty when I was bringing my brother and nephews home from our trip.


----------



## Reynolds4

I'm really like those raised consoles. Another good looking boat!


----------



## PHINS

She is getting closer. Waiting on aluminum.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

Getting closer























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

Picked her up today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow

Turned out really nice. Congrats


----------



## Fishdaze

Congrats! She's sharp looking.


----------



## spotsndots

congrats Bryan...she looks awesome....of course I am biased!!


----------



## Reynolds4

That turned out great!


----------



## Court

Congratulations-Looks great-I know you will enjoy-I do mine.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Sweet sled.


----------



## Mr. Stickers

Just took deliver of my new JH B210 with 150 SHO


----------



## Mr. Stickers

Well can't figure out how to flip the pic but she's a sweet rig can't wait to get her wet


----------



## PHINS

You were driving out when I got there to pick up mine. She looks great and you are going to love her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29

Mr. Stickers said:


> Well can't figure out how to flip the pic but she's a sweet rig can't wait to get her wet


Fixed it for you.
Awesome rig!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

Couple more. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Stickers

Thanks Major appreciate it


----------



## Mr. Stickers

Yeah Phins.......I walked around yours checking it out just before I hooked on to mine...... You did it right that is one slick ride you've got. I'm thinking of adding that back bench seat as well & T-top


----------



## PHINS

Thanks Mr. S. The back seat works great and can be removed easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07

Mr. Stickers...I looked very hard at that boat at the boat show. I didn't pull the trigger at the show and was pretty disappointed when I emailed John a few weeks later and found out it was gone. Great looking boat. Hope you enjoy it. I'm going to fish with a few guides that run JH this year and maybe I will be able to post a pic on this thread next year.


----------



## Mr. Stickers

Wildcard, actually I went to see John about the new outlaw18 they are now building, when he walked me over & said he made this boat just for the boat show & it did not sell, so he could make me one heck of a deal.......& he was true to his word & presented me with a no brainer that I just could not pass up, so all in all I should be thanking you for not pulling the trigger at the show. 

If you ever wanna go fishing let me know be glad to take you out on her, seems it's the least I could do....... That way you will get first hand experience on how the boat rides & handles

Stickers


----------



## WildCard07

Mr. Stickers said:


> Wildcard, actually I went to see John about the new outlaw18 they are now building, when he walked me over & said he made this boat just for the boat show & it did not sell, so he could make me one heck of a deal.......& he was true to his word & presented me with a no brainer that I just could not pass up, so all in all I should be thanking you for not pulling the trigger at the show.
> 
> If you ever wanna go fishing let me know be glad to take you out on her, seems it's the least I could do....... That way you will get first hand experience on how the boat rides & handles
> 
> Stickers


Thanks for the offer. I would love to go fishing or at least take a ride on it sometime. :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Stickers

WildCard07 said:


> Thanks for the offer. I would love to go fishing or at least take a ride on it sometime. :cheers:


I should be back from Singapore around mid March PM me your contact info around that time & well set something up


----------



## asia

Mr. Stickers,
I also live in Singapore....my boat is back in Sugar Land and I will be back in Texas in march fishing also.....small world... good looking rig you have...I hope to see you on the water.


----------



## Mr. Stickers

asia said:


> Mr. Stickers,
> I also live in Singapore....my boat is back in Sugar Land and I will be back in Texas in march fishing also.....small world... good looking rig you have...I hope to see you on the water.


You are correct it's a small world. What part of Sing are you in ???? Might have to meet for a tiger or 2 & talk boats, & if you frequent Matty you'll def. see me on the water


----------



## PHINS

Got to break her in in Baffin on a floating cabin trip. No big girls but a fun time was had by all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots

Brian

I wish it would have been that calm when we were down there....right before that last sub30 degree cold front hit. Is that in the Badlands?


----------



## Reynolds4

That looks like fun! Would love to make a trip like that one day. 
I'm sure to boat performed flawlessly.


----------



## PHINS

No not the one in badlands but I'd sure like to find out if that one rents. There was a boat there on Saturday should have waded up to ask. This is one of capt carls cabins out from penscal point. It wasn't that calm the whole time. The front that came through Saturday made for an interesting night. 

Reynolds you should do it sometime it's a great adventure. This was our 4th year in a row. The boat was awesome and I really found out just how well the B240 handles rough stuff. All I can say is wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpoutsider

2014 185X Outlaw with 150 SHO and TRP.


----------



## Winters97gt

I talked to Bob yesterday at Sport Marine for about 20 minutes. He was very thorough with discussing a boat that I was interested in from the boat show, the 185x and explained to me that there was no issue with going with a 150 etec. Pretty refreshing after having a deposit down for a 19' Shoalwater cat, and after 6-7 calls and emailing Gene at Shoalwater, they wouldn't reply to me. Bob sent me a complete itemized sales contract with a walk out the door price. 

Once I sell my 17 skiff, I'm pretty much sold on this boat with an Etec 150.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Here's one from Baffin a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ut755ln

Winters97gt said:


> I talked to Bob yesterday at Sport Marine for about 20 minutes. He was very thorough with discussing a boat that I was interested in from the boat show, the 185x and explained to me that there was no issue with going with a 150 etec. Pretty refreshing after having a deposit down for a 19' Shoalwater cat, and after 6-7 calls and emailing Gene at Shoalwater, they wouldn't reply to me. Bob sent me a complete itemized sales contract with a walk out the door price.
> 
> Once I sell my 17 skiff, I'm pretty much sold on this boat with an Etec 150.


For the small money difference, I would get the yamaha.


----------



## Court

ut755ln said:


> For the small money difference, I would get the yamaha.


ditto on this.


----------



## g2outfitter

Winters97gt said:


> I talked to Bob yesterday at Sport Marine for about 20 minutes. He was very thorough with discussing a boat that I was interested in from the boat show, the 185x and explained to me that there was no issue with going with a 150 etec. Pretty refreshing after having a deposit down for a 19' Shoalwater cat, and after 6-7 calls and emailing Gene at Shoalwater, they wouldn't reply to me. Bob sent me a complete itemized sales contract with a walk out the door price.
> 
> Once I sell my 17 skiff, I'm pretty much sold on this boat with an Etec 150.


Go with yammie. And somethings never change with customer service from shoalwater. Sucks because their boats are some of the best but with out the CS backing makes them one of the worst.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntfish2011

*Custome Cover*

Just got my customer cover completed today to help preserve the sled.


----------



## huntfish2011

Refer to post #75 to see boat...


----------



## Coil life 86

Hey bpoutsider what kinda numbers with the 18 outlaw and 150. That's a sweet lil rig for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonpicker

Nice boats!


----------



## Tx Shallow H2O




----------



## zx225

*Jh b225*

Picked her up Friday and put 2 hours on her this weekend.


----------



## CopeKB

bpoutsider said:


> 2014 185X Outlaw with 150 SHO and TRP.


Thats a really nice boat. How does it handle with the 150 on it?


----------



## zx225

The JH is outfitted with the F200. The ride is very smooth and definitely dry. At this point I am concerned with how to outfit it to be a better fishing boat. I am a cross over from bass fishing and more use to stalking and quietly covering lots of water. This boat seems more like a commercial vessel in that it is smooth cruising and big. LOL. I guess it seems like a lot of boat. For hauling friends out to shorelines for wading it is the dream - I think I will need to put a trolling motor, a front seat or yeti platform on the front for sitting and higher elevated casting. But like I said I am not sure yet. Any ideas would be appreciated.

--joel


----------



## bpoutsider

Nice ride! You have a great platfrom to use and make your own. Everyone has different preferences on how to set up their boat. My suggestion would be to just use it and see what you need or want based on your style of fishing. That being said, a troll motor is crucial if you ever want to get back in the marsh and chase reds. And helps for easing into wading spots on slick calm mornings. Enjoy!


----------



## Reynolds4

Spent the day Saturday in the boat with the family. Here is a pic beached up at the Brazos.


----------



## irbjd

*B225*



zx225 said:


> Picked her up Friday and put 2 hours on her this weekend.


Anymore pictures of this one?


----------



## Trandall81

*2nd JH B210*

Very happy with my first 2005 JH B210 that I previously posted with Yamaha 150 TRP. Bought the new one with a 3 blade but made a change to a four blade since I do a lot of back lake fishing. Couldn't be happier with the boat and the guys at Sport Marine are the best in the biz!


----------



## Jeff SATX

ttt


----------



## SeaY'all

I dont want to hijack but have a quick question. Who has the black out outlaw that fishes East Matty. May have changed the graphics on the cowling?


----------



## bpoutsider

I think you might be referring to me, although I haven't fished East Matty in a while so I'm not sure. Is this the Outlaw you're asking about?


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

I don't know if that is the one he is talking about but I have been waiting on some numbers from this boat. That is one sweet rig. Have you had a chance to get out and push it? Get a true hole shot, draft and top speed?


----------



## bpoutsider

I've had this bad little mofo in all kinds of water. I finally got it stuck about a month ago. It took roughly 4" of hard sand to do it and even then I almost got through it. As far as hole-shot I need about 10" hard bottom and can be sitting on the bottom in mud. For an 18' boat it handles chop surprisingly well. I'm only seeing about 47 as top end, but I think the TRP limits that a bit. Basically in the waters I fish, I can go wherever I want (except one particular place on a low tide... lol). It turns on a dime and has a nice predictable drift angle. All in all, the only thing I would change is I might put a 200 on it if I had it to do over. And FYI John at Sport said he would have let me do it too.


----------



## PHINS

Here is a recent pic of mine over by the pass.


----------



## Retired Navy

Here is a pic of mine from today.


----------



## cominahead

retired navy. boat looks like hover craft. extra shallow


----------



## PHINS

Retired Navy said:


> Here is a pic of mine from today.


Congratulations. Welcome to the family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep

Retired Navy said:


> Here is a pic of mine from today.


Set a Coors and bud light on the port aft there so I can get a good idea of how it'll look


----------



## Reynolds4

Here's a couple from Friday at the Brazos


----------



## Retired Navy

It's finally done. Pick it up when I get back from Europe.


----------



## Retired Navy

Another picture


----------



## WildCard07

Retired Navy said:


> It's finally done. Pick it up when I get back from Europe.


Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## BretE

Mines been a little lonely lately......


----------



## Retired Navy

One more


----------



## WildCard07

I like the color and the fiberglass hatches.


----------



## Retired Navy

Another one


----------



## PHINS

Very nice ride. Congratulations! Love the burn bar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep

Wish I had that kind of money


----------



## Winters97gt

Retired Navy, that's a fine looking boat, Sir. Love how it is laid out. Tight lines!


----------



## Reynolds4

Very nice sled. The more outlaws I see the more I like them and the flush deck hatches nice.


----------



## Reelin Good

*Congratulations*

Retired Navy,
Congratulations that is a very nice and sharp looking sled!!!


----------



## Retired Navy

I'll post numbers soon. Everyone at Sport Marine did a great job. Couldn't ask for a better group of people to deal with.


----------



## agmcv03

*Outlaw 185X*

Here is mine...


----------



## efish

Sweet looking rig bud. Any # with that yamma?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonpicker

Retired Navy have you splashed your boat yet?


----------



## BretE

agmcv03 said:


> Here is mine...


Congrats, I love my Outlaw 185....plan on keeping it for a long time, unheard of for one of my toys,....


----------



## PHINS

Congratulations J! We need to meet up at a ramp soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired Navy

cottonpicker said:


> Retired Navy have you splashed your boat yet?


Haven't yet. I'm overseas now. Pick it up this Saturday. I'll post numbers soon.


----------



## Retired Navy

60 Gal of fuel. 2 people with all gear. Full ice chest and 2 dogs I ran 52mph. Running a 19p 4 blade. Runs great and handles chop very well. Ran the past 2 weekends in POC. Has anyone ran a 21p on an 230 outlaw? Would like to get a little more speed out of her.


----------



## cottonpicker

I ran a Turbo 21 but could only spin it 5200 with a 250 SHO. I went back to a 19 Turbo and can turn it 5500. Top speed with the 21 was 51. top speed with the 19 is 49. I'd like more speed also for fuel economy while throttling back. My console is probably 4-6 inches taller than yours. Great looking boat by the way!


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Retired Navy said:


> 60 Gal of fuel. 2 people with all gear. Full ice chest and 2 dogs I ran 52mph. Running a 19p 4 blade. Runs great and handles chop very well. Ran the past 2 weekends in POC. Has anyone ran a 21p on an 230 outlaw? Would like to get a little more speed out of her.


I think I saw you at Speedy Stop this last Saturday. Very nice boat!


----------



## fido98

I am now the proud owner of the most recently minted Outlaw 230x


----------



## Reynolds4

Looks good! Enjoy!


----------



## Worm Drowner

My 2005 B190 (That I bought through the classifieds here) with my F350 at P.O.C.


----------



## LouieB

fido98 said:


> I am now the proud owner of the most recently minted Outlaw 230x


Saw you run down Caney creek this weekend. That is one B E A utiful rig.
Look like it was running well too.


----------



## Jumanji

Just picked ours up this afternoon. 2017 model Outlaw 230X, 250 hp SHO, new model ipilot, power pole, trim tabs, Garmin 94sv, rear seat, removable burn bar and top. Boat is light grey with charcoal and black stripes on sides. Has 0.4 hrs on the motor so I can't answer performance questions!

Lots to learn. First power boat ever. Owned a bunch of sailboats, including Jumanji that is a 33 ft cruising catamaran sailboat.

John and Lindsay were fantastic to work with on putting this together. Know why they have such a great reputation. Well deserved.


----------



## KeithR

I saw your boat last week at the shop, nice looking rig. I would be curuious to hear the numbers once you have them and how it handles chop. I currently have a B240 but have been looking at the Outaw. 


Jumanji said:


> Just picked ours up this afternoon. 2017 model Outlaw 230X, 250 hp SHO, new model ipilot, power pole, trim tabs, Garmin 94sv, rear seat, removable burn bar and top. Boat is light grey with charcoal and black stripes on sides. Has 0.4 hrs on the motor so I can't answer performance questions!
> 
> Lots to learn. First power boat ever. Owned a bunch of sailboats, including Jumanji that is a 33 ft cruising catamaran sailboat.
> 
> John and Lindsay were fantastic to work with on putting this together. Know why they have such a great reputation. Well deserved.


----------



## 98aggie77566

How did I miss this thread? Took delivery of mine back in April....absolutely love it...and need to spend more time on the dadgum thing!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumanji

98aggie77566 said:


> How did I miss this thread? Took delivery of mine back in April....absolutely love it...and need to spend more time on the dadgum thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. That was out alternate color choice. TAMU 81 & 82.

What did you do for depth finder & transducer? Can you pm me a phone number? Am working that issue and would like to know what you did.


----------



## beach




----------



## Jumanji

KeithR said:


> I saw your boat last week at the shop, nice looking rig. I would be curuious to hear the numbers once you have them and how it handles chop. I currently have a B240 but have been looking at the Outaw.


To me, it handles chop nicely. I bet not as good as the B240, but good enough for my wife who has neck issues and can't handle a lot of jostling around. THat said, this is my first fishing boat. I suspect in two foot waves, its going to do some hopping.

Am still on motor breakin. Prop is probably designed more for hole shot - which is very good. So far top speed is 53 mph at 5300 rpm. Light load with just myself, wife, and 25 gal gas. Smooth water. Chop seems to knock 2-3 mph off of that. Am still learning motor trim also.


----------



## Nero3662

*JH*

That's my old boat as well. Was a sweet little rig. Had some good times in that boat.



shoalcat_james said:


> I don't have her anymore but was a sweet looking boat.


----------



## paragod

1 from the past


----------



## "The Marshall"

hwell: sad4sm


----------



## LouieB

"The Marshall" said:


> hwell: sad4sm


HAHAHAHA...yours obviously isn't done yet.

Should have given them a due date and stopped hanging out in a tree stand.
You could be sliming the deck with Robo this weekend.


----------



## estey

My 2002 B235


----------



## estey

A few more


----------



## huntfish2011

plugaway said:


> Here's mine!


My boats set up the same way with the steering wheel in the center of the console. I was thinking about changing out my lean post for captains chairs but was advised against it because of this.

Can somebody ride next to you while the boat is under way or are the chairs to close? Do you have to lean way over to sit and steer or is it comfortable?

Not sure if pics came up but see post #34.


----------



## jmack

Anyone here running a B225 and if so what HP outboard are you runnig? I was on the JH website and the B210 weighs 1050 lbs with max hp rating of 175 hp and the B225 weighs 1150 lbs and is max rated at 200.

Just wondering if anyone has ran a B225 with a 150 hp and what numbers you could expect from that set up. I've seen a few B210 with 150's and have been told they are seeing low 50's so I would think the B225 wouldn't be much slower as it only weighs 100 lbs more.


----------



## arives

jmack said:


> Anyone here running a B225 and if so what HP outboard are you runnig? I was on the JH website and the B210 weighs 1050 lbs with max hp rating of 175 hp and the B225 weighs 1150 lbs and is max rated at 200.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ran a B225 with a 150 hp and what numbers you could expect from that set up. I've seen a few B210 with 150's and have been told they are seeing low 50's so I would think the B225 wouldn't be much slower as it only weighs 100 lbs more.


jmack, call Lindsay or john at sport marine. Im sure they have ran the 225 with a 150 and can tell you what numbers to expect.


----------



## Aggieross05

*my new outlaw*

2017 23 outlaw


----------



## cottonpicker

Very nice! You will love it!


----------



## g35man

Seeing all of these nice JH's has made me anxious to start building mine!Waiting until August/ September to put in an order.


----------



## Neverenough

Picked up in June 2014


----------



## huntfish2011

Nice set up and color!


----------



## bpoutsider

I cannot say enough about the crew at JH. This is the second build I've done with them and cannot see myself ever buying another boat from anyone else.


----------



## 98aggie77566

bpoutsider said:


> I cannot say enough about the crew at JH. This is the second build I've done with them and cannot see myself ever buying another boat from anyone else.


Beautiful boat!

Looks like it has an awesome home too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

Congratulations BP!! She is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonpicker

Very nice.


----------



## Reynolds4

She's a beaut...


----------



## Capt. AB

I took delivery of mine about a month ago. The B240 has exceeded my expectations. Great folks at Sport Marine.


----------



## RUFcaptain

Nice rig!


----------



## Critter Catcher

2017 B240 w/ ETEC 250 HO

2nd pic is in a neighborhood at beltway 8 and Monroe during the flood.


----------



## g35man

Finally joined the fam. Love this boat!























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots

JH is having their owners tournament in Matagorda on Oct 20, 2018


----------



## 98aggie77566

spotsndots said:


> JH is having their owners tournament in Matagorda on Oct 20, 2018


We will be there! Trying to make the Captain's Meeting but gonna be tough for me.

Anyone else fishing the tournament?

Looks like the wind may be honking out of the north...


----------



## spotsndots

98aggie77566 said:


> We will be there! Trying to make the Captain's Meeting but gonna be tough for me.
> 
> Anyone else fishing the tournament?
> 
> Looks like the wind may be honking out of the north...


They told me they were expecting about 60 boats or so. Weather may change some peopleâ€™s mind but I will be there regardless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyt

Love my JH. John and Lindsey were super great to work with!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Great looking boat! The white aluminum is really starting to grow on me.

And a shout-out to the team at Sport Marine - the tournament was a blast!!

The shotgun start with 50+ boats has a pucker factor of 10....we waited back to let that chaos pass on and then made our way east.

Caught a ton of fish...but couldnâ€™t find anything big. Epic day of redfish tailing in shallow water and sight casting in spots where you usually donâ€™t get your shoelaces wet.

We will be back next year - thanks to Lyndsay, John, Mike, Bob and team for hosting!


----------



## fido98

Hope to make the Tourney next year. The Facebook pics made me regret not doing more to make it happen


----------



## arives

*The new*

Since i started this post way back when with my 2011 B240, here is a photo of my new 2019 B240. Love all of the improvements they have made over the years!


----------



## Reynolds4

Looks good.


----------



## carolina o4

*Outlaw*

Loving my Outlaw


----------

